# Lucanus hook change ??



## redshiner1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Its not obvious to me how to replace Shimano Lucanus jig hooks with pre-made Owner hook rigs for the jig. They come on a solid ring that fits in slot. If you took them of the ring and threaded the short line through the slot to the ring then there is no way to loop them back to the hook. What am I missing?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

LOOKS to me that the replacement hooks for the Lucanas lures/jigs has a totally different way of attachment. The replacement hooks have a ring already built into it, where as the the Owner assist hooks have just the leader loop.

You can make your own hook system using a solid ring and install it onto the braid.










Looks like the ring was installed BEFORE the hooks were tied. Do you want to duplicate what is in the picture????


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah I havent figured it out either. I've just used 150 power pro on a 4/0 live bait mustad cut to the appropriate length, threaded thru, and then tied to a swivel that wont fit back thru. I guess I could tie it to a ring, but all I had were swivels at the time.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *JoshH (3/4/2009)*Yeah I havent figured it out either. I've just used 150 power pro on a 4/0 live bait mustad cut to the appropriate length, threaded thru, and then tied to a swivel that wont fit back thru. I guess I could tie it to a ring, but all I had were swivels at the time.


I can duplicate what is in the picture without any problem.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats cool. I can to. Its the part of attaching it to the jig that I dont understand. Youd have to see the jig for it to make sense.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

As the hook has a solid ring is there anyway that it goes into a slot and then you turn/twist it into position. I can't tell too much by the pictures shown on the web. Can you take a picture and post?


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=G



that link shows the jig pretty good. there is no obvious way to install a leader or whatever you would call it. im sure theres a simple way but the way i described works great for me.


----------



## redshiner1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Here are some pictures to show the problem. First see previous post with picture ofofficial replacement hooks. Note the solid rings.

View showing slot on back of jig that holds ring:










View showing ring pulled out a little:









View showing small hole on other side of jig where "leader" goes through:










I realize there are other ways to skin the cat, but shouldn't it be pretty easy to install the official replacement hooks as they come in the package?


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

We change our own leaders. As in a post under recess we stated that if you wanted to catch scamp using the lacanus jig. We recommended to change the hook size and also the lenght by 1 and a half inches. You will find the hook up ratio to be 90% or better. Also the brown's have been the color of choice, but the blues are coming on strong lately. Ready no need to buy replacements hook sets. But, buy lots of skirts replacement. Good luck. Gene


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

So the line to the assist hooks goes through the top and through the bottom. But how do you put a solid ring on after you thread the assist hook through the lure?:banghead:banghead Now I can see a split ring can be done:doh

GREAT pictures...I would like to see where the assist line goes INTO the lure.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## redshiner1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Lobsterman - you are making me, Tuna and JoshH crazy. I still don't get it. 

Thanks for the good pictures.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Purple Haze/Resees,

What size hooks do you guys use? Thanks.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (3/5/2009)*So the line to the assist hooks goes through the top and through the bottom. *But how do you put a solid ring on after you thread the assist hook* through the lure?:banghead:banghead Now I can see a split ring can be done:doh
> 
> GREAT pictures...I would like to see where the assist line goes INTO the lure.




The same way you would a hook, put the loop lik in the top pic thru the solid ring, split loop and put ring thru the loop. Bingo, bango, presto.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *redshiner1 (3/5/2009)*Lobsterman - you are making me, Tuna and JoshH crazy. I still don't get it.
> 
> Thanks for the good pictures.


No crap...Here in the FIRST picture we have the lure...without any assist parts.










Here we have the assist hook loop through the lure..NO RING










Now we have a ring....how did you get that ring on, that is what I'm asking. It seems impossible to do that with a solid ring.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

put the loop thru the center of the ring, then the loop that has passed thru the ring spread and pust entire ring thru the loop and tighten.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## redshiner1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Lobsterman - Finally, I get it-- and sooo simple.

Thanks


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Glad I could help.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

George, thanks for the great tutorial for us simple minded folks.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You can also get the Kevlar chord at:

<TABLE cellPadding=5><TBODY><TR><TD>Ron's Tackle
P.O. Box 198. 
Schertz, Tx. 78154 </DIV></TD><TD>

*Email:* [email protected]

*Phone:*1-210-659-5268
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

He has it in 300# and 500#. I use the 500# it is the same as Owner uses for their monster stingers.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

If I could add something to the post without trying to sound like a know it all. I liked the way the hooks example was tied and the pictures were great. I would add that for us the color of the leader/ length and hook size played a big part in catching bottom fish like the scamp. It is my opinion that with the extra length of 1 and half inches while you are resting the jig on the botton for that second or two that is when you will get the bite. I figure that the puff of sand interest the fish like a crab and that is what trigger the bite. That way you only lift up the jig off the bottom and back down a foot or so. We color our leader or use moss green and our hook color also is bronze. That 's what works for us. Gene


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Hook size?


----------



## redshiner1 (Dec 26, 2007)

<P align=left>In regard to hook size,<P align=left>its interesting to note that the<P align=left>video at the official Shimano web site<P align=left>recommends against larger hooks.<P align=left>They were fishing the N. Pacific at the time but<P align=left>were catching large rockfish etc. similar to our medium groupers <P align=left>in size.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I changed mine to 7/0 owners. I don't like the small hooks for big fish, to me it doesn't penetrate the big lip well.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Lobsterman - thanks for walking me through that and taking the time with the pictures.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

:banghead:banghead







and I thought you were using the pre-packaged hooks. Like the ones in my pictures. I can and do add the rings to the stingers.


----------

